# First German Shepherd turns 6!



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Today you turn 6 already!!









Happy birthday to my amazing boy Zeke! 
He was my first German Shepherd and although not the "best" buy (impulse purchase from news paper because it was the first "breeder" that answered their phone), he has been an AMAZING dog and I was SO lucky to get him! Obedient, handsome, a snuggler. Lazy, but we can't expect perfection 

I got him at 7 weeks old and can't imagine it's already been 6 years!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! does your dog get a gift or a special meal?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Zeke! and many more to come.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

No special meal because we're TRYING to get about 10 extra lbs off him 

But he did spend a day at the lake swimming with Berlin, and lots of fetch with the chuck it!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Zeke


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

beautiful and happy birthday zeek


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 6th Birthday Zeke! I love his picture on the rock,very Strongheart like.


----------

